
Trolls, Anonymity & Accountability in the Digital Age - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/10/27/the-problems-with-anonymous-trolls-and-accountability-in-the-digital-age/
======
001sky
There have been trolls in the analog workplace since forever, don't forget.
Trolling is just a variation on assymetric, anti-social behaviour. Just like
grafitii, it has am equally long-history presumably.

